# Easiest Floor Pump For Women to use?



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a Joe Blow Maxx and I have no problem using it to fill the tires on our bikes. However, when I am not at home she has problems getting the 110 psi she rides on in her tires. Any suggestions on a particular pump that is easier for women? Is a higher PSI pump easier to use?

Thanks in Advance!

Bruce


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I bought a Lezyne Alloy floor pump about 6 months ago and it seems easier to pump tires to the 120 psi I use than with the Specialized it replaced. It goes to 220 max and seems very easy to use in terms of effort to reach 120. Also, the pump head actually screws onto the valve stem making it very secure and less likely to blow off at pressure than many heads that rely on clamping pressure. Check them out as you look for a new pump.


----------



## johnlh (Sep 12, 2008)

5, 4, 3, 2....

Calling all empowered women with flame throwers. Why not say "Floor pump easy enough for hill climbing specialists to use?"

My Joe Blow Pro does a fine job without tiring out my pencil arms.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Don't know if this helps, but your wife likely doesn't need 110 psi. What tires is she using and on what kind or roads? Is she a recreational rider? I would suggest experimenting with less psi--maybe 90 to 100--to see if that's more comfortable. Not onlu would it make pumping them easier, but she might actually prefer the ride. And not to worry, unless she goes really low, she won't get a pinch flat from lowering the pressure.


----------



## arman77 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Her tires are...*

Her tires are Specialized Roubaix S-Works Open Tubulars. The LBS guy that she bought the bike from told her to run 110 psi. so that is what she is rides with and it is no problem when I am home, but when it is just her she doesn't have the body weight or strength to push out the last 10-15 psi. That is why I was wondering if there was an easier pump or if a higher capacity pump that goes up to 200 psi would be better.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Gotcha. My response was based on the assumption that she uses clinchers.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Open tubulars are essentially clinchers. But I agree, 100 psi should be fine.


----------



## zriggle (Apr 16, 2008)

arman77 said:


> Her tires are Specialized Roubaix S-Works Open Tubulars. The LBS guy that she bought the bike from told her to run 110 psi. so that is what she is rides with and it is no problem when I am home, but when it is just her she doesn't have the body weight or strength to push out the last 10-15 psi. That is why I was wondering if there was an easier pump or if a higher capacity pump that goes up to 200 psi would be better.
> 
> Thanks
> Bruce


I'm 150lbs and run my Vitty open tubulars at 85 Front/90 Rear PSI without issue. I don't race (yet) but I did go out to the "national elite racers come here" ride tonight without any mishaps (got my ass kicked, thank you ver much!).

Your wife sounds like she weighs a lot less -- she should easily get by with the reduced pressure. That said, Trek/Bontrager makes some "WSD" pumps specifically for women.

EDIT: http://bontrager.com/model/04525


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Open tubulars are essentially clinchers. But I agree, 100 psi should be fine.


Having read up on the difference between open tubulars and clinchers, I get it now. Ah, the beauty of the internet. Little did I know that my Vittorias are open tubulars. 

So, I would repeat my advice. I'm sure your LBS's suggestion was well-meaning, but having read enough threads in this forum and on another women-specific forum, I've come to believe that people, and women specifically, are routinely advised to over-inflate their tires, notwithstanding the fact that running them at a lower psi will generally make them ride better. There's usually a range of pressures that someone can run without encountering any problems or ill effects. I would at least tell your wife to give a lower psi a shot. 

Just my two cents. HTH.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'll second cdhbrad, the lezyne alloy drive floor pump is really easy to get up to pressure, and the screw on head is cool. comes in colors, too.
and 110 is too much pressure.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

From a mechanical engineering point of view, select a pump with a smaller diameter barrel/piston. The smaller number of square inches the piston is, the fewer pounds required to depress it. (pounds per square inch -->PSI)


----------



## SpeedDreamin (Mar 15, 2004)

> From a mechanical engineering point of view, select a pump with a smaller diameter barrel/piston. The smaller number of square inches the piston is, the fewer pounds required to depress it. (pounds per square inch -->PSI)


This. 

The Bontrager FIT Pump does feature a smaller volume barrel. It's like using a smaller gear to climb a hill: you have to take more strokes, but each stroke is easier. Same with this pump. More strokes to reach your desired PSI, but each stroke is easier. 

Seriously. This pump is rad. Guys love it too. All-metal construction, 5 year warranty, ergonomic handle, top-position gauge so you can actually see your PSI numbers, replaceable hose and Smart Head. 

Go find one at your local shop and try it up against a regular pump. It will change your life.

Oh, here's a linky dink: http://www.bontrager.com/model/04525


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

Air compressor!


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

I recently got the Joe Blow Ace, which has two barrels, and a switch that allows you to select both, large only, or small only, depending on what psi and effort you want. At first that seemed kind of silly, and I never go over 100psi in my tires, but it makes the pump useful for fairly quickly topping off car and motorcycle tires, as well as easily reaching higher pressures. The pump construction also seems very sturdy, and it has a long stroke, which I like since I'm tall. 

The one thing I don't like about it is the 200psi gage, since it's hard to read lower pressures (I only run about 20psi in my tubeless MTB tires). It appears to be a standard size, though, so I may change it out. It is a bit bulky for carrying in the car, but great in the shop/garage.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

this is not meant to be rude, but two things:
1. If youre not big enough to pump up to 120, you probly dont need 120
2. If youre not strong enough to pump up to 120, perhaps a weight training program would be of benefit?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I 100% agree with the others who recommended the Lezyne floor pumps... the connection screws on and gives a great connection to the valve--which is usually what causes some pumps to be harder to use.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I can't imagine you wife being not strong enough to pump 110 psi - is her technique correct (i.e. is she getting her body weight to pump or just using arms?)

I weight 220 and use 110 on front and 120 on rear - my wife is 130 and uses 100 on front and 110 on rear and neither of us have a problem with pinch flats (sign of under pressure) so would have thought at 120 - 140 weight range 100 psi is just fine.

We have tried several different pumps (park tools, sks, mickeymouse brands & Specialized) best so far is Specialized as clamp action is dead easy, has pressure release for fine tuning and the tall body helps with higher pressures - beware some pumps have really fiddly valve clamps but not the spec.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I use a Serfas FP200. It does the job just fine.


----------

